# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Da li biste dojili dijete do 6 godina starosti i dalje???

## zekana

... i dalje??? Jesam li ja stvarno jako ogranicena ili dijete u osnovnoj skoli ne bi trebalo biti na sisi? Po promoviranju dojenja pretpostavljam da jesam zaostala na onom-dojiti do 2-3 godine,mozda koju vise. Mene srce boli sto nemam dovoljno mlijeka ni u startu, oplakala sam s prvim djetetom u istoj situaciji, obozavam bebu na sisi, prekrasan je osjecaj, sve je to najbolje za bebu sve je bolje od adaptiranog! Ali nekako mi zvoni u glavi nakon citanja jednog teksta-sto je previse,previse je. Ja nju ne izrugujem, da kazem odmah, svatko ima pravo na svoje, ali ja ne bih! Sto vi kazete drage moje rode? Evo linka koji me potaknuo na razmisljanje. 

http://zena.blic.rs/Bebe/29568/Da-li...ra-da-prestane
Ja ne bih...

----------


## vissnja

ja bih

moj tata je
i moja teta
i MMov rođak

svi sisali 6 i više godina

edit: prestala sa 4.5 iz zdravstvenih razloga, dete je moglo još

----------


## giussepe

Ne mogu shvatiti zasto se danas digla takva buka oko ovog teksta. Ako doji neka doji koliko hoce i do kad hoce.
Meni je blesavo sto ljudi uopce raspravljaju o toj zeni i preispituju njene odluke.

----------


## Kaae

Ok, ti ne bi, ta zena bi. Mnoge druge takodjer. Neke ne bi ni pod razno.

The end. 

Dojenje je jedna sasvim privatna stvar izmedju majke i djeteta i njegovo trajanje uopce ne bi trebalo biti predmet rasprave onih koje se to ne tice.

----------


## trampolina

Prije 6-8 godina rekla bih nema šanse. 

Prije 12 godina bih rekla da dijete nema zašto sisati kad pocne jesti svu hranu ili kad mu izrastu svi mliječni zubi.

Prije 18 godina bih rekla da je dojenje u javnosti jednako sexu na javnom mjestu.

Sad me apsolutno mimoilaze ove priče i brojevi, jel 2, 4,6... ma nebitno.

Tako da odgovorim na pitanje iz naslova, vjerovatno bih, a vjerovatno i ne bih. 100 djece, 100 ćudi.

----------


## tangerina

ok, ovo je tema koje se već doticalo i uvijek bude "to je osobna stvar između majke i djeteta" i "dokle god žele"

ali mi je malo neobično, zar nemate u glavi baš nikakvu granicu dokle je prihvatljivo, zaista mislite baš doslovno dokle god žele?
ta granica očito nije djetetovih 6-7 godina, ali brate pa negdje sigurno postoji. da vas čujem  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja sam isto kao i trampolina mijenjala svoje mišljenje i pomicala granice u vezi dojenja, prije nego sam dobila dijete mislila sam do godinu dana i gotovo, sad mali ima 16 mj i još uvijek sisa više puta na dan i po noći pa onda stvarno ne znam što reći. Sad mi se čini da ne bih dojila dijete poslije 3. godine ali opet već sam granicu pomakla pa bolje da šutim.
Zanima jeli dojenje iza recimo 1,5 ima stvarno neki nutritivni značaj za dijete ili je to čisto radi neke emocionalne potrebe

----------


## Peterlin

> ok, ovo je tema koje se već doticalo i uvijek bude "to je osobna stvar između majke i djeteta" i "dokle god žele"
> 
> ali mi je malo neobično, zar nemate u glavi baš nikakvu granicu dokle je prihvatljivo, zaista mislite baš doslovno dokle god žele?
> ta granica očito nije djetetovih 6-7 godina, ali brate pa negdje sigurno postoji. da vas čujem


Ja sam zahvalna na tome što moja djeca nisu imala takvih prohtjeva, pa nisam o tome trebala ni razmišljati. Nemam blagog pojma kako bih razmišljala da je bilo drugačije.

----------


## betty blue

> ok, ovo je tema koje se već doticalo i uvijek bude "to je osobna stvar između majke i djeteta" i "dokle god žele"
> 
> ali mi je malo neobično, zar nemate u glavi baš nikakvu granicu dokle je prihvatljivo, zaista mislite baš doslovno dokle god žele?
> ta granica očito nije djetetovih 6-7 godina, ali brate pa negdje sigurno postoji. da vas čujem


moja granica definitivno ne doseže 6-7 godina  :Grin: 
ali koja je, nejasno mi je
no, ako se kaže da je dojenje intimna i osobna stvar između majke i djeteta, pitam se da li to znači da kao i druge intimne stvari obavlja u intimi?
osobno, razlikujem nutritivno i emotivno dojenje (ovisno o dobi djeteta)
nutritivno za mene nema nikakvih ograničenja, smije se dojiti bilo gdje i bilo kad, to je djetetova nasušna potrebna
nekako mi nije usporedivo dojiti u npr. muzeju bebu od godinu dana i mulca od 6-7 godina
ne sad toliko zbog te slike dojećeg šestogodišnjaka, nego što, kad se stavim u tu situaciju, bi MENI bila strašna tlaka razotkrit SVOJE tijelo na javnom mjestu da bi se šestogodišnjak utješio

i sad ako je to rezervirano za intimne atmosfere, ako nije toliko javno, ne razumijem čemu prostiranje intime po novinama

inače potpisujem trampolinu, od riječi do riječi

----------


## Ivanna

Ja isto ko trampolina i Mali Mimi, pomicala granice tijekom trudnoće i dojenja, oboje dojila malo preko 2 godine. Nije da oni ne bi još bili nastavili, ali meni je bilo dosta. Zasad mi je 2,5 godine, max 3 plafon. Ne zgražam se na tuđe dojenje većeg djeteta, ali meni osobno se nije dalo dojiti toliko dugo. Dojenje 6-godišnjeg djeteta mi jest čudno, ali s obzirom da sam otkad imam djecu napravila masu stvari koje "ja nikad ne bi", neznam u biti što bih rekla. Prije 8 godina bi se zgražala nad tim.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nakon jednog djeteta dojenog 14 mjeseci, na pitanje "do kad bih", u glavi mi se javlja odgovor-do 3 godine. 
Ali zapravo, dojila bih dokle god je meni i djetetu to ugodno.
Dijete koje razvije fiksaciju za cicom, navlači, razvlači majicu svugdje i stalno, dere se, prestala bih i puno prije. Dijete koje istinski uživa u tom obliku nježnosti, a psihofizički se prosječno razvija, dojila bih i duže.

----------


## Anci

> ok, ovo je tema koje se već doticalo i uvijek bude "to je osobna stvar između majke i djeteta" i "dokle god žele"
> 
> ali mi je malo neobično, zar nemate u glavi baš nikakvu granicu dokle je prihvatljivo, zaista mislite baš doslovno dokle god žele?
> ta granica očito nije djetetovih 6-7 godina, ali brate pa negdje sigurno postoji. da vas čujem



Moja (moja!) granica je negdje oko 3.
No kako je gore trampolina rekla, da imam jos jedno dijete, mozda bi se i to promijenilo. Jer cinjenica je- da me netko pitao prije nego sam postala mama ili netom nakon sto sam rodile, mislim da ne bih dala isti odgovor kao sad. Tad mi je dijete od tri godine bilo nesto veliko  :lool: 

Stalna na tom svijetu, samo mijena jest  :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Granica kad je _meni s mojom djecom_ dojenje postalo naporno, nekad čak i frustrirajuće je njihova dob od cca dvije godine.
Sumnjam da bi i treće dijete dojila duže od toga jer sam ja potpuno prestala uživati u dojenju.

Nemam potrebu povlačiti granicu drugima no ne vidim baš nikakve benefite dojenja školskog djeteta.

----------


## AdioMare

Ne da mi se umotavati u celofan, ali meni nije ok da dijete u toj dobi doji.

----------


## zekana

> Ne mogu shvatiti zasto se danas digla takva buka oko ovog teksta. Ako doji neka doji koliko hoce i do kad hoce.
> Meni je blesavo sto ljudi uopce raspravljaju o toj zeni i preispituju njene odluke.


Nisam zeljela da se preispituju odluke ove zene. Stvarno nisam. I postavila sam tekst kao ono sto me navelo da sebe zapitam. I ponavljam, ja ne bih. Moja cura nema jos ni dvije, a zamisliti ju kao klipanu od 6 godina na svojoj sisi ne.mogu. Mogu se samo grohotom nasmijati sa tom slikom u svojoj glavi!  


Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk

----------


## rahela

prvoga sam dojila 10 mjeseci
drugu 20 mjeseci
treći sad ima 10 i pol i doji
nadam se da ćemo prestati negdje iza ljeta (kad bude imao godinu i pol), ako se i protegne do 2. ok. ali ja više od toga ne mogu
i sada mi je naporno, bole me cice, bradavice... ne guštam u tome kao što sam guštala prvih mjeseci
ali s obzirom da znam da je to za njega najbolje, a ja još nisam došla do točke da stvarno više ne želim, neka ga

što rade drugi i gdje je njihova granica stvarno me se ne tiče

----------


## Neli

Sa 6 godina ne vjerujem u bitni nutritivni doprinos dojenja.
A isto tako smatram da sa 6 godina je dijete trebalo naučiti druge alternativne tehnike smirivanja, kao i imati emotivna sidra primjerenija dobi.


Dakle - ja ne bih.

----------


## tanja37

Ja ne bih, meni je to bezveze. Da ne kažem nešto drugo.... Meni isto s vremenom počne smetati to natezanje dojki i postaje bolno a njima je to sve samo ne hrana kad su veći. Tako da je moje mišljenje takvo, ali poštujem i tuđa. Jedino mi je malo prečudno zamisliti toliko dijete da cica...

----------


## tangerina

> što rade drugi i gdje je njihova granica stvarno me se ne tiče


e, to, to je njihova stvar, mene se ne tiče, dok god su sretni truć truć  :Smile: 

evo meni je definitivno gornja plafon granica kada dijete ulazi u pubertet
ovo ostalo mi ajde nekad neobično, ne razumijem u potpunosti, i moje granice i shvaćanja se mijenjaju
ali preko ove točke teško

----------


## Lili75

Da odgovorim na *zekanino* pitanje: ja ne bih.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne da mi se umotavati u celofan, ali meni nije ok da dijete u toj dobi doji.


Slažem se.

----------


## trampolina

Zapravo mi se čini da je bitno i što tako velikom djetetu sisanje predstavlja. Mislim da nismo još u kategoriji velikog, ima tek 2,5 godine (a opet tko zna, možda ću za par godina govoriti "ima tek 5,5 godina"  :Grin: ), ali da primjetim da joj je sisanje zamjena za išta ili sredstvo umirenja (jedino) mislim da bih prestala odmah.

Ili da meni u nekom trenutku dosadi, isto bih prestala.

Za sad je to njezin mali gušt, ne čini mi sa da radi ikakvu kompenzaciju (a opet, valjda svi to govore, nije rečeno da sam objektivna).

Inače, nema šanse da će cikit igdje osim kući, a u vrtiću kaže da ne ciki jer je velika cura. Dakle, rekla bih da će u dogledno vrijeme sama prestati.

----------


## Peterlin

Gunter Grass: Lumbur

U toj knjizi (zapravo, to je milenijska kuharica, pokriva povijesno razdoblje od kamenog doba do 20. stoljeća) opisani su odnosi muškaraca i žena.

A kakve veze to ima s dojenjem? E, pa, unutra negdje na početku piše da su u staro vrijeme matrijarhata žene dojile ne samo djecu nego i muškarce, pa su bili zadovoljeni, sretni i bez želja... he he he.... Moram to ponovno posuditi, moj primjerak knjige progutao je mrak. 

Sorry na offt. - nisam mogla odoljeti... Najtekajzameriti!

----------


## Anci

O, peterlin, ovo mi je nevjerojatno!  :lool: 
Sva sreca pa smo napredovali :D

----------


## Apsu

Ja ne bih.
Ali nemam ništa protiv onih koji bi  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Sasvim sigurno ne bih dojila šestogodišnjaka, bez obzira koliko su mi pomaknute granice u odnosu na doba prije djece.

----------


## rossa

i ja spadam u one koje su nekad mislile da je 6 previše, a sad sam u modu "ako njima odgovara, ..."
ja mislim da bi meni bilo tlaka

----------


## Argente

Čekajte, zar nismo na nekoj temi već zaključili da dijete izgubi potreban sisački hvat nakon što mu ispadnu prva dva (susjedna valjda) mliječna zuba?
Pa je tih spomenutih 6 godina ionako vrijeme prirodnog fajronta...

----------


## summer

> Sasvim sigurno ne bih dojila šestogodišnjaka, bez obzira koliko su mi pomaknute granice u odnosu na doba prije djece.


takodjer
ne znam za vase, moj je tada zicao playstation, pricao koja mu se curica iz razreda svidja, zamisliti ga poslije toga da doji mi je potpuno strano
ne vidim apsolutno nikakav benefit dojenja u toj dobi
nutritivno svakako ne
ako ima potrebu za bliskoscu, mazenjem, ima i meni prihvatljivijih nacina i upraznjavamo ih svakodnevno
a i meni je sasvim bilo dosta 2,5 godine dojenja
pretpostavljam da je oko 3 neka moja granica

----------


## Tanči

Sve što je ljudsko nije mi strano, ali ja isto ne bih.
Ne vidim ni svrhu, ni potrebu .
A dodat ću da moja nekadašnja susjeda je i to tako da je mali od 5-6 g na cesti njoj dizao majicu i navlačio je za cice.
Bilo je to davno, ali mi je još uvijek ta slika pred očima.

----------


## pikula

Ne samo da ne bih nego bih potražila stručnu pomoć da mi se dijete sa šest godina ne može utješit, uspavat ili nahranit bez cice. Natezanje cica javno mišljrnje su mi zadnji problem u toj priči. Možda je dijete što ja znam anksiozno i umjesto da se radi s njim ono cica do mature. I kaj onda, pivo u bočicu pa na maturalnu?

----------


## KrisZg

Moj tata, teta i stricevi su svi bili do 5-te godine na sisi. Uzeli bi si stolcek i sisali kada bi im baka tj. njihova majka dopustila.Svi su po 2-3 godine razmaka, njih 5 ukupno. Ne mogu reci da su svi psihicki/emocionalno potpuno razvijene osobe ili da su intelektualci. Nitko nema fax, decki su nezenje jos uvijek, svi su pretezno u ugostiteljstvu. Tata nije ziv tak da ne znam kojim bi putem on isao ali do svoje 25...postena sranja je napravio (mene sa 17..pa zeni koja je bila po godinama bliza njegovoj majci jos dvoje djece)...sve to pokazuje neke probleme sa licnosti koje mogu ili ne moraju biti povezane sa dugim stazom dojenja.

Po meni roditeljska ljubav je ljubav razdvajanja, sjecam se kada sam procitala to (Umijece ljubavi, Fromm) i apsolutno se slozila sa time. E sada jel dojenje do 6-te godine ispravno ili nije, necu u to ulaziti. Ja osobno ne bih ali bi bila sretna da doguramo do 3 godine. Mala je sa godinu dana sama odbila, bilo mi je tesko ali postivala sam to. Probala sam jos jednom nakon 2 tjedna, malo je posikila i nakon toga vise nikada nije zeljela, tako da je to moje jedino iskustvo sa malo vecim djetetom.

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja ne bih dojila do 6-7 godine, barem ne kako sada razmišljam, ne vidim iskreno svrhu
Mala ima 9mj i još uvijek doji i mislim da cu izdržati do njene druge godine ako bude htjela al nekako da je dojim sad 4-5 godina nece ici...

----------


## tangerina

> Čekajte, zar nismo na nekoj temi već zaključili da dijete izgubi potreban sisački hvat nakon što mu ispadnu prva dva (susjedna valjda) mliječna zuba?
> Pa je tih spomenutih 6 godina ionako vrijeme prirodnog fajronta...


Ovo nisam znala
Samo uvijek vidim "dok god mama i dijete zele" pa sam se pitala sta ako zele zauvijek

Sto se tice mene ko mene, sa starijim sam nakon 15 mjeseci, a to je sa trudnocom bilo 2 godine da smo dijelili moje tijelo, odlucila da je bilo dosta i da zelim ako me volja popit kuhanog vina, da mi se vrati libido na staro... moje tijelo meni nazad

----------


## bodo

Ja osobno ne bih.
I još se živo sjećam(iako je prošlo više od 20 godina) susjeda koji je sa 7 godina stalno zavlačio ruke mami pod majicu i dirao joj dojke.Kod kuće i u gostima.Bilo mi je nekako ružno za vidjeti.

----------


## kli_kli

> Čekajte, zar nismo na nekoj temi već zaključili da dijete izgubi potreban sisački hvat nakon što mu ispadnu prva dva (susjedna valjda) mliječna zuba?
> Pa je tih spomenutih 6 godina ionako vrijeme prirodnog fajronta...


Moj Izi ima 6 godina i 3 meseca, ima 4 stalna zuba, ali jos uvek zna povuci, i latch mu je sasvim funkcionalan.
Od otprilike 6. rodjendana ne sisa redovno, ali zna ponekad probati (kao juce pred skolu), i oduseviti se sto jos uvek zna da sisa.
Mleka ima puno, jer Luna koja je nedavno napunila 3 jos uvek puno sisa.
S druge strane, Novak je s oko 4 godine poceo da ima problema s hvatom. Sisao je aktivno do 4.5 godine, pa pola godine smanjivao i prestao oko 5. rodjendana.
Isto je imao obilje mleka, jer je Izi tad imao 3 godine i sisao.
Meni se cini i da je prica s latchom individualna, barem iz mog iskustva.

----------


## kli_kli

Btw, meni deca nikad nisu dirala sise, iako dojim 9.5 godina u kontinuitetu. Noviju nedostaje ukus mleka. On bi to pio.

----------


## gianna87

Dok nisam imala djete mislila sam do godine i dosta. Čisto zato što zapravo nisam imala pojma kako djete od godine dana izgleda, hoću reći mislila sam da je ono puno veće i samostalnije nego što zapravo jest. Sada kad imam djete mislim da je plafon plafona tri godine i to samo kad bi mu to stvarno bilo jako veliki gušt a meni ne bi bilo neugodno. Iako do godine mi je bitno a sve poslje ok, ali mislim da u tom procesu dojenja nije bitno samo djete već i majka, kako je Tangerina rekla, opet imati svoje tijelo za sebe i neke svoje užitke.

----------


## Kaae

Nemam postavljene nikakve granice, dojim prvo dijete 25 mjeseci. Iz ove perspektive, s djetetom koje sisa otprilike 7-10 puta u 24h, uopce ne mogu zamisliti prestanak. A i ne trudim se jer mi to nije ni najmanje tesko; zapravo mi je super. Rijetko trazi u javnosti, osim ako smo cijele dane vani. Ako trazi, a meni ne odgovara, jednostavno ne dam i obicno se uspijemo dogovoriti. Prestao je aktivno dojiti bilo kad i bilo gdje s oko godinu i pol, otprilike.

Inace, prema nekim istrazivanjima i povijesnim podacima i svastanecemu, da nije modernog zivota i zapadnjacke kulture, ljudska mladuncad bi prestajala sisati otprilike izmedju seste i sedme godine zivota.

----------


## Cubana

Ja ne bih. Mislim da je oko trojke cisto pristojna dob za prestati. Sad, kome pase, neka ih. Moj skoro sestogodisnjak u dan danas najradije zaspe sa rukom na cici. 
Sva sreca da ipak spava sam.

----------


## anabeg

Moja granica je između druge i treće godine. Mlađa kćer je dojila nešto više od 2 godine i tih zadnjih par mjeseci mi je bilo pravo mučenje. Sad na stranu i to što me znala ugristi tako da sve zvijezde pobrojim, mene je tih zadnjih par mjeseci dojenje strašno živciralo, smetalo me. Ne znam kako bih to opisala, čim bi ulovila sisu mene je lovila nervoza, smetalo me to, neki baš čudan osjećaj kojeg se nisam mogla rješiti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> takodjer
> ne znam za vase, moj je tada zicao playstation, pricao koja mu se curica iz razreda svidja, zamisliti ga poslije toga da doji mi je potpuno strano
> ne vidim apsolutno nikakav benefit dojenja u toj dobi
> nutritivno svakako ne
> ako ima potrebu za bliskoscu, mazenjem, ima i meni prihvatljivijih nacina i upraznjavamo ih svakodnevno
> a i meni je sasvim bilo dosta 2,5 godine dojenja
> pretpostavljam da je oko 3 neka moja granica


upravo ovako mislim. s time da sam nakon dvije godine krenula s izlaznom strategijom. koja mi je uspjela s dvije i pol. 
a onaj plafon plafona od tangerine mi je škola, kakav pubertet.  
ma ne, u stvari i ranije, gledam svoju prvašicu i skroz mi je neprirodno i a, hebaj ga, ipak malo uvrnuto  :Grin:  zamisliti ju kako cica. s time da nemam ja ništa protiv malo uvrnutih ljudi. :D

----------


## lunja

I meni se, nakon cetiri godine dojenja, (isto sa stavom _dojit cemo dok nekome ne dosadi_), ta granica vrlo jasno pokazala. Vrlo vjerojatno zbog druge trudnoce, dojenje me odjednom pocelo straaasno zivcirati. I bila sam totalno iznenadjena tim obratom. O kojem cak ni ovdje nisam puno cula, a mene je mlatnuo punom snagom.

Trudila sam se koliko sam mogla da prestanemo na lijep nacin (a i ona je bila zrela za kraj), ali bi je u stvari najradije bila ritnula kopitom kao kobila. 
Nakon par mjeseci sam pocela dojiti mladju, ponovno idila. A prema pomisli da starija doji i dalje osjecam strasnu odbojnost, pomjesanu s zrncem krivnje jer stalno imam osjecaj da ona moju iritaciju osjeti. 
A i rekla sam joj da mi smeta npr. diranje, ili pokusaji imitiranja bebe...brrrrrr.

Pitam se dokad bi idila trajala da nije bilo trudnoce. Tko zna, mozda saznam s mladjom.

----------


## Bubica

moja je granica bila oko četvrte godine. F je mogla još, a i ja, nije to meni bilo niš naporno. no, moja je procjena bila da je to to, dogovorile smo se da na godišnjem postaje s cicanjem (4 g i 3 mj) u zamjenu za majicu na doru, možete li vjerovati!!?? riješile sve bez ijednog njurganja! 
diranje cica time nije prestalo (osim što ja stavljam granicu), ali menije to razumljivo, ko da dijete cicu doživljava kao bilo što drugo osim hranilicu

----------


## nanimira

> Nakon jednog djeteta dojenog 14 mjeseci, na pitanje "do kad bih", u glavi mi se javlja odgovor-do 3 godine. 
> Ali zapravo, dojila bih dokle god je meni i djetetu to ugodno.
> Dijete koje razvije fiksaciju za cicom, navlači, razvlači majicu svugdje i stalno, dere se, prestala bih i puno prije. Dijete koje istinski uživa u tom obliku nježnosti, a psihofizički se prosječno razvija, dojila bih i duže.


X

I meni se čini da je to neki kriterij po kojem bih se vodila. Npr. moja mala prije 3 mjeseca nije tražila dojiti osim ako je htjela spavati, a sad kad je bila bolesna i imala visoku temperaturu, nije ništa jela i sva je bila umorna ( i još uvijek je ) traži više i češće nego sa 2 mjeseca, i ja joj dam koliko želi,kad god želi i gdje god želi i već me sad svi ispituju da kao to još uvijek doji :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

Ne

----------


## Argente

Ovo s gubljenjem zubi i vještine je mislim pisala yummy mummy, nije podastrla linkove na studije ali meni se učinilo nekako logično i zgodno pa sam prigrlila teoriju  :Smile:  BTW, na Rodinom ovogodišnjem kalendaru piše da bi ljudska mladunčad neometano sisala do 4-6 godina.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja bih se složila da se mišljenja mijenjaju ovisno o situaciji

prije nego sam rodila rekla bih nema šanse
kad mi je dijete imalo godinu rekla bih nema šanse
kada je imala 3 rekla bih nema šanse
kada je sa 4,5 godine još dojila tada ne bih tako decidirano odbijala mogućnost da doji još sa 6 (dojila je 4 godine i 9 mjeseci)
sad, kada mi je kćer velika, isto bih rekla da mi se to čini malo pretjerano

meni je zapravo više čudno što se ona s tim slikava po novinama
što to mene briga što ona doji curicu od 6 godina?
to je njihova stvar

----------


## bijelko

> meni je zapravo više čudno što se ona s tim slikava po novinama
> što to mene briga što ona doji curicu od 6 godina?
> to je njihova stvar


x

mada, ja ne bih. do sad sam dvaput odustala prije druge godine jer mi je išlo na živce na kraju. mislila sam da ću izdržati više ali postalo mi je naporno. 3 godine su limit u mojoj glavi

----------


## BusyBee

Ne bih se slikavala za novine s djetetom na sisi.
Svaka čast ženi što se usudila progovoriti o full term dojenju ovako se osobno izloživši, ali ja ne bih izabrala to raditi na takav način kao ona.

Slažem se da se stav i perspektiva mijenjaju kad se nađeš u nekoj situaciji.
Bar se moj stav i pogled na produljeno i full term dojenje jako razlikuju nekad i danas.

Nije točno da dojenje nema nikakvu vrijednost u nekoj kasnijoj dobi. Nutritivno nije bezvrijedno, ako majka ima mlijeka, iako u toj dobi definitivno dijete treba dobivati sve iz druge hrane, uobičajene za tu dob. Kod produljenog dojenja i tijekom polaganog smanjenja dojenja i odbijanja od sise, u maloj količini mlijeka (kad se smanji učestalost i trajanje sisanja i mlijeko se bitno smanji u količini) koncentrira se jako puno imunofaktora da dijete dobije što više zaštitnih tvari u maloj ukupnoj količini posisanog mlijeka (meni osobno je ovo fantastičan podatak). Što se tiče emotivne komponente dojenja, ne bih se složila da s djetetom ili majkom nešto nije u redu, ako je šestogodišnjakinji/ku još uvijek emotivno važno dojenje (to ne mora automatski značiti da je jedino dojenje važno ili da dijete nema sposobnost utješiti se ikako drugačije). Govorim općenito, ne znam za ovaj konkretan slučaj.

Što se tiče gubljenja tehnike sisanja kad ispadnu određeni zubi, naše iskustvo je drugačije (iako, on je sa šest godina imao 3 i pol trajna prednja zuba)  :Wink: 

I ja si nisam stavljala limit, od početka do kraja dojenja, išli smo dan po dan, bez velikih planova.
Završili smo s dojenjem dogovorno. Bez suza i drame, ali na moju blagu inicijativu. Da se njega pitalo, ne bi vidio razloga da prestaje, sisao je ionako jedino za uspavljivanje i bio i ostao sasvim normalno dijete, adekvatno samostalno za svoju dob (nisu svi dugosisavci nesamostalni i patološki vezani uz majku ili majka za njih ili sisanjem zamjenjuju neku drugu potrebu koja nije prepoznata), koje se od jako rane dobi jednako tješio i sisanjem i zagrljajem i razgovorom ili poljupcem u bolno mjesto (još jedna predrasuda da se tješe isključivo na sisi), pio i jeo sve što je volio i htio (i još jedna predrasuda). Zavlačio mi ruku majicu nikad nije jer je to moja osobna granica koju je naučio poštivati.

----------


## Anci

Ja cu kratko... Moram paziti na rucak :D
Ja bas ne mislim da je nesto pohvalno sto se ta zena slikala s djetetom za novine. Dijete ce za koji mjesec u skolu i ne znam bas je li ga netko pitao zeli li se slikati. Da mama pokaze neki stav.

----------


## enela

> Ja cu kratko... Moram paziti na rucak :D
> Ja bas ne mislim da je nesto pohvalno sto se ta zena slikala s djetetom za novine. Dijete ce za koji mjesec u skolu i ne znam bas je li ga netko pitao zeli li se slikati. Da mama pokaze neki stav.


Anci, dijete vec ide u skolu :D
Nije to prica iz nasih krajeva.
I da dodam, ja ne bih jer to meni ne pase. Tri mi je bilo cisto dosta, prestala je mojom odlukom, ne njenom.

----------


## flopica

meni je to neprihvatljivo i sebe ne mogu zamisliti u toj situaciji
koja je moja granica?
sa drugim djetetom 2 godine
možda bi se s novim djetetom pomaknula na 3, nemam pojma

----------


## Ginger

moj najduzi staz je 26 mjeseci
koliko ce potrajati ovaj put - ne znam, nadam se dugo
al znam da nece 6 godina, jer mislim da bi me poprilicno zivciralo
koliko drugi doje - briga me

----------


## Diana72

> Gunter Grass: Lumbur
> 
> U toj knjizi (zapravo, to je milenijska kuharica, pokriva povijesno razdoblje od kamenog doba do 20. stoljeća) opisani su odnosi muškaraca i žena.
> 
> A kakve veze to ima s dojenjem? E, pa, unutra negdje na početku piše da su u staro vrijeme matrijarhata žene dojile ne samo djecu nego i muškarce, pa su bili zadovoljeni, sretni i bez želja... he he he.... Moram to ponovno posuditi, moj primjerak knjige progutao je mrak. 
> 
> Sorry na offt. - nisam mogla odoljeti... Najtekajzameriti!


Ovo me podsjetilo da sam negdje pročitala, ima već dosta , pa se ne sjećam gdje, da žene u arapskim zemljama kao znak gostoljubivosti  nude gosta, naravno muškog, da ga podoje. Lice mu ne smiju pokazati, ali cicu da. :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zanima jeli dojenje iza recimo 1,5 ima stvarno neki nutritivni značaj za dijete ili je to čisto radi neke emocionalne potrebe


itekako ima nutritivni značaj. moji su u vrijeme bolesti, pogotovo npr. crijevnih viroza, s 2 ili 3 godine starosti, znali danima živjeti isključivo od dojenja. 
da nema nikakvog nutritivnog značaja, ne znam kako bi to bilo moguće?

inače, dojila sam prvo 4.5, drugo 3.5, treće 3.5
dojiti 4 ili 5-godišnjaka mi je ok, ja treće nisam dojila toliko ne zato što mi je 3.5 granica, nego sam tada već dojila kontinuirano 11.5 godina i bilo mi je općenito dosta  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Peterlin  :Laughing:

----------


## kljucic

Osobno ne bih. Ja sam postavila granicu sa cca 4,5 g. mlađu još dojim, ali ona ima "tek 2"  :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mene vise sablaznjava kad vidim da klinci od 2-3 godine piju coca-colu nego da klinka od 6 godina se jos doji. Isto tako, jedna bivsa frendica je stavila na facebook svog 4godisnjeg sina kako pije pivo iz boce. Meni to nije normalno. 
Moj neki osobni stav je slijedeci: kao sto ne mozes natjerati na dojenje dijete koje se ne zeli dojiti, tako mislim da ne bi trebalo od dojke odbijati dijete koje se jos uvijek zeli dojiti.
Isto mi je malo neobican stav da majcino mlijeko nema neku prehrambenu vrijednost za djecu stariju od godine dana. Onda nam ti isti doktori koji ovo prvo tvrde tvrde i to da trebano svojoj djeci davati kravlje mlijeko. To mi djeluje jednako smijesno kao reci telcu nakon odredjenog vremena da mlijeko njegove majke nema prehrambenu vrijednost, tako da sad mora prijeci na mlijeko orangutana, i maloj zebri da prijedje na mlijeko stakora...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Znam da mozda ovo nema direktnu vezu sa ovom temom, ali, kad vidim neku budalu na ulici kako vice: ej mala, baci sisu da se igramo...ne mislim da je bio predugo dojen, nego bas suprotno-da nije bio dojen uopce, tako da njegova potreba za majcinim grudima nije nikad zadovoljena, pa se pretvorila u perverziju...

----------


## tangerina

moram priznat da još nikad nisam seksističke doskočice naše kulture, ili možda bolje da napišem "kulture" povezivala sa time koliko je koga majka dojila
osoba koja to viče ipak je to prije čula od nekog muškarca

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Grozne su mi te doskocice, ali, isto tako, mislim da mozes cuti stotinu gluposti i ne preuzeti ih... Isto tako mi je nezamislivo vidjeti tipa iz nekog "primitivnog" africkog plemena, kako dovikuje takve uzrecice, a svi su oni produzeno dojeni i nitko im nije citao bonton. Mozda nisam u pravu, mozda su i dugodojeni muskarci perverznjaci, samo mi je nekako to teze zamisljiti. Bilo bi zanimljivo ako postoji kakva studija na temu toga  :Wink:

----------


## trampolina

Meni taj primjer nikako ne spada u perverziju :D

U primitivizam i nepristojnost da.

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=Lutonjica;2721739]itekako ima nutritivni značaj. moji su u vrijeme bolesti, pogotovo npr. crijevnih viroza, s 2 ili 3 godine starosti, znali danima živjeti isključivo od dojenja. 
da nema nikakvog nutritivnog značaja, ne znam kako bi to bilo moguće?

Ma pitam zato što to mnoge moje prijateljice misle, kako nakon godinu dana više nema nekog kvalitetnog mlijeka i kako je to dojenje općenito bezveze nastavljati, moj je isto bio bolestan sad i 10 tak dana je jeo najviše mlijeko, ovo drugo u zanemarivim količinama. Općenito se ljudi u okolini čude kad kažem da još dojim (mali ima 16 mj)

----------


## Yummy_mummy

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2723066]


> itekako ima nutritivni značaj. moji su u vrijeme bolesti, pogotovo npr. crijevnih viroza, s 2 ili 3 godine starosti, znali danima živjeti isključivo od dojenja. 
> da nema nikakvog nutritivnog značaja, ne znam kako bi to bilo moguće?
> 
> Ma pitam zato što to mnoge moje prijateljice misle, kako nakon godinu dana više nema nekog kvalitetnog mlijeka i kako je to dojenje općenito bezveze nastavljati, moj je isto bio bolestan sad i 10 tak dana je jeo najviše mlijeko, ovo drugo u zanemarivim količinama. Općenito se ljudi u okolini čude kad kažem da još dojim (mali ima 16 mj)


Ovo mi je najsmijesnija stvar. To mi zvuci skorom kao da netko kaze da je brokola zdrava do 12. godine zivota, ali nakon toga nema neku nutritivnu vrijednost  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

ajme, dijete je ko moje...

dakle ja nisam i ne bih, ali bih navela jednu svoju opservaciju i poveznicu sa svijetom drugih sisavaca 
zbog koje mislim da je to valjda korisno za djecu:

moj djed, naime, ima kuniće
i običaj mu je kad ženka okoti mlade neko vrijeme, naravno, sve njih držati kod mame (cca mjesec dana)
a onda ih odvoji jer su već preveliki da bi svi bili zajedno.
međutim, običaj mu je jednog kunića ostaviti s mamom. pitala sam ga zašto. rekao je da je to radi psihičke
stabilnosti ženke (da ne padne u depresiju).

e sad, ono što je zanimljivo je činjenica da je taj mladunac, koji je jedini ostao s mamom, nakon cca mjesec dana
duplo veći od svoje braće i sestara koji su odvojeni od mame.

dakle, on je nastavio sisati i pošto ne možemo izmjeriti njegove druge sposobnosti, možemo na temelju te enormne
fizičke naprednosti u odnosu na druge zaključiti da je dojenje definitivno vrlo pozitivno utjecalo na njegov razvoj.

e sad kad bi to išli preračunati u ljudske godine: kunići su spolno zreli sa oko 4 mjeseca, dakle 2 mjeseca bi bilo
oko 7 ljudskih godina, ali on ovog drži još i dulje kod mame. sve dok ovaj ne počne pokazivati znakove spolnih nagona.

a pošto smo mi svi sisavci...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Orange80, jako je zanimljivo ovo sa kunicima. Nisam to znala. Hvala sto si podijelila ovu pricu!

----------


## more

Ja za sebe i svoje dijete imam trenutno u glavi neku okvirnu granicu 3 godine. Općenito doživljavam kao normalno i kao stvar osobnog izbora do max 7 godina.

Mišljenje da djetetu ne treba majčino ali treba kravlje mlijeko nakon godinu/dvije/kolko god mi je toliko apsurdno da me fascinira koliko je ukorijenjeno. Mišljenje da nakon godinu dana nije potrebno nikakvo mlijeko (npr makrobiotičari su tog mišljenja) već respektiram, iako mislim da ne treba biti rigidan s gornjom granicom već osluškivat sebe i dijete. (Sebe ništa manje nego dijete.) 

Izvan kuće smo prestali prakticirat dojenje negdje oko prvog rodjendana, prestao je on sam tražit vani. A kod kuće ako osjetim da me traži dojit zato što mu je dosadno/nije mu pravo što sam na telefonu i sl., ne dam. Ako traži zato što je gladan, prvo ponudim neku hranu i uglavnom se rado baci na hranu. Za tješenje isto više niti ne traži, zapravo se ne sjećam kad je prestao. Sve u svemu, kod nas je to ostalo vezano za dnevno i noćno uspavljivanje i meni je to zasad čisto ok. U nekom trenutku vjerujem da će i to sam napustit.

----------


## may-

Dojenje do 6 godina i dalje??? ... hmm najbolje da majka izbaci sisu 30godisnjem sinu da se malo tjesi... ajde sve ima svoje granice pa i dojenje...kaj je previse je previse.

----------


## Kaae

A bas.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Pitanje je krivo formulirano. Mnoge se stvari moraju uzeti u obzir i nema jednoznacnog odgovora koje vrijedi za sve. Svako je dijete drugacije i svaka je obiteljska situacija drugacija. Ako dijete to zeli a majci nije naporno, normalno mi je doniti dijete koje ima 6 jednako kao i ono koje ima 2.

----------


## Carmina406

Ja ne bih. Ne bih ni od 4god. Al to sam ja. Ko voli,nek izvoli..meni ni malo ne smeta.

----------


## Šiškica

Ne bih ni ja. 
Gornja granica bi mi bila 3 god.

Nažalost svoju malecku sam morala prestat dojiti s 15 i pol mjeseci zbog jake alergije i terapije. 
Ona je to super prihvatila i nikada više nije tražila.
 A ja sam bila totalno nespremna i mjesecima tugovala! jer stvarno sam očekivala da će se družiti s cikom do 3. god.
Našla je zamjenu u dudi  :Rolling Eyes: , a to je tek druga priča!!

----------


## Kaae

Sad sam bas znatizeljna i skroz me zanima razlog za granicu od 3 godine. To prvenstveno zato sto jako puno zena bas tu dob navodi kao krajnji rok.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa zato jer 3 godine i jesu nekakav...prelazak. ono, prve tri su najvažnije, pa onda s tri se kreće u vrtić, todleri su od jedne do tri godine   i tako.

----------


## Kaae

Aaa. 
Predugo sam tu, hebi ga. Tu nema price s jaslicama i vrticem. Ides kad hoces. Ili ne ides. Niti se s tri godine ista mijenja, osim da kreces u predskolu.

----------


## Kaae

(A to samo zvuci opako, nije neka stroga skola. Moze se dojiti.  :lool:  )

----------


## vertex

> pa zato jer 3 godine i jesu nekakav...prelazak. ono, prve tri su najvažnije, pa onda s tri se kreće u vrtić, todleri su od jedne do tri godine   i tako.


To je više neka umišljena granica, po mom mišlejnju. Ja bih rekla da negdje s punih pet postaju djeca, a nisu više mala djeca. Naravno, labavo uzeti i tu granicu.

----------


## vertex

A odgovor na pitanje iz naslova - možda i bih...Zadnju sam dojila do tri i po, s tim da je sve do 4 i po svako toliko varala: daj da ti SAMO poljubim sike (kad me vidi golu), a onda povuče i umire od smijeha kako je lukava. Ne bih zapravo ni bila prestala da mi se nije nadovezala jednog madeža na dekolteu koji je ovisnički prčkala, i nikako prestat, što mi je strašno smetalo...pa ju je to koštalo dojenja, jadnu :D
Ali što htjedoh reći - granice se tope kad postoji kontinuitet u dojenju. Imaš dijete koje je u život dobro ukorijenjeno, napreduje svugdje gdje treba, zna sve što treba, i uz to gušta sisat...jednostavno se ispostavi da baš i nema razloga za prestankom (osim madeža :D). Otkriješ da prirodnije leži nastaviti, nego prestati.

----------


## pikula

I mene su gledali ko da sam luda u jednom stranom vrtiću kad sam spomenula da se s tri mora krenuti u vrtić jer to djeci treba. ravnateljica vrtića se slatko smijala. rekla je da je to individualno i postepeno. Kod njih kreću na par sati dva tri puta tjedno s tri, četiri ako. S pet je mala škola obavezna.

----------


## mikka

ja sam isto imala granicu kad mi je prvo dijete bilo malo, na temelju prica frendice koja je bila teta u vrticu i 'rodama koje predugo doje pa se djeca ne mogu drugacije utjesiti' sam vrlo decidirano izjavila da nema sanse da dojim duze od godine dana. onda sam rodila drugu kad je mali imao 22 mjeseca i jos je sisao, naravno, percepcija se skroz promijenila, pobogu to je malo dijete  :lool: , cijelu trudnocu je odradio i jos me u pocetku zivota seke 2x spasio zastoja zbog prepunjenosti. onda je on prestao s oko 3, a druga je bas bila prava cicoljupka, puno je vise voljela sisati od njega. onda sam rodila trecu kad je ona imala 3 god i 3 mjeseca, naravno sisala je cijelu trudnocu i odusevljeno nastavila kad je mlijeka ponovo bilo u izobilju. na moj lagani poticaj prestala je s 4,5 godine, a najmanja jos uvijek sisa (ima 3,5) ali ne mislim da se dostici sestrinu duljinu, racunam da ce spontano prestati do max 4. tako da je evo moja osobna granica 4,5.

----------


## meda

Nije mi to precudno...ja sam dojila do 4,5...do 6 godina je godina i pol, nije bas velika razlika

nismo prestali jer je to meni dovna granica, nego je on uvjek opsesivno dojio, od pocetka do kraja, nije bilo postepenog prestanka, a ja sam sve vise pocela inzistirati na prekidu. Da je on laganini prestajao, prvo par puta dnevno, pa par puta tjedno ne bi inzistirala da prestane. Pa bi se razvuklo do ko hna kad...al mislim da bi ga pred skolu odbila definitivno. Nije mi to to. Barem ne u danasnjem drustvu. Jos samo to fali u nasem cudnom pristupu roditeljstvu. 

Navlacenje cica nikad nisam dopustala, to mi je gore nego dojenje vece djece. Ne osudujem to, nego ako vec nesto dijete mora bolje nek sisa. To je bar nesto prirodno za dijete. Hocu reci, drustvo osuduje dojenje, cudan si, razvit ce dijete edipov kompleks, napravit ces invalida od djeteta...al navlacenje sisa je ok. Barem se ne moras opravdavat, to najcesce niko ni ne zna. To mi nije bas onako fer...

----------


## kli_kli

Izi je od mojih do sad najduze sisao (aj recimo nesto preko 6, mada je kod njega prestanak lagan) i nikad mi nije dirao sise. Nije ni Novak, a on je sisao do 4.5-5.

----------


## mikka

ni meni nisu nikad dirali sise ili nedajboze sto sam citala neke forumasice da su davale da im djeca vrte drugu bradavicu dok sisu, brrr. ako su i imali takvih tendencija ja sam ih sasjekla u korijenu, to jednostavno kod mene nije dolazilo u obzir

----------


## Ginger

Ne kuzim ovo "dirali sise"
Mene mala povlaci za majicu kad trazi sisati, kako ce drugacije, jos ne prica
I zna primiti cicu koju cica, ono, ko da si ju pridrzava
Ili je neko drugo diranje u pitanju?

----------


## meda

Neko drugo...a to ti ko neki tik postane, navikne se dijete, sta da mu radis poslije...

zato sam ja odmah micala ruku cim bi poceo ceprkat. Ko neki ljudi sto frcu kosu non stop, tak mogu i djeca postat ovisna o prckanju, fora je to njima, pogotovo kad se onako totalno uzive

----------


## Ginger

Aha, ono kad gurne ruku u majicu pa se igra?
Moja se ne igra, samo trazi di je
Ja joj odmah dam cim krene prema majici, tj. cicama, tako da nema ni prilike za to 
Mislim, nema diranja odvojenog od sisanja kod nas

----------


## kli_kli

E pa Luna capka drugu bradavicu. Capkao je i Izi kao beba, ali je prestao cim je postao dovoljno velik da shvati sta znaci 'nemoj.' S Lunom ne ide tako lako :D Ali capka samo dok sisa, totalno je povezano s dojenjem.

----------


## cipelica

ne bih dojila toliko.
ne mislim da je nešto krivo u produženom dojenju
ali..
reakcije okoline uglavnom su vrlo negativne. petogodišnje, šestogodišnje dijete itekako je svjesno da se tetke, strine, bake, susjede(i) zgražaju a upitno je dal razumiju zašto.
jednom sam svjedočila verbalnom napadu  bake na trogodišnje dijete moje poznanice. uf.. nije mi se svidjela ni reakcija bake ni reakcija mame. malac je uz produženo dojenje dobio i veliku porciju krivnje.
mislim da treba dobro promisliti.

----------


## kli_kli

Treba dobro promisliti, narocito o majcinom ponasanju. Ja nisam, niti sad to radim kad dojim dete od 3g3m, nikom okolo pricala da dete sisa, osim ako bih bas morala (a to se nije desilo).
Secam se kad je Novi kretao u vrtic, imao je 4g3m, osecala sam nelagodu da me ne pitaju za dojenje (a lagati ne volim), ali sam se s tim osecajem dobro nosila i definitivno ga nisam prenosila na dete. 
Znala da smo dete, muz i ja ok povodom dojenja, i to je bilo dovoljno da izbalansira odnos s okolinom. 
Napolju su prestajali da sisaju s oko 2 godine, tako da nisam dozivljavala moljakanje. Cak i Luna, koja je kasnila s govorom, bi prihvatila 'when we get home' kad bi trazila napolju. Ok, nekad sam dojila i napolju nesto starije dete, ali uvek sam bila sigurna da nas niko ne gleda.

----------


## Bodulica

ne bih nikad dojila do te dobi jer je meni to neprihvatljivo. kome nije nek slobodno doji dokle god to želi. ali ne znam onda čemu to skrivanje i osjećaj da to treba raditi u nekakvoj tajnosti. da li to znači da ni dijete ne smije o tome pričati s ljudima u okolini? nekako mi se to ne sviđa jer mi stavlja na dijete neku odgovornost koju ne bi trebalo imati u toj dobi. mislim na to skrivanje i prešućivanje. a možda samo ja vidim problem gdje ga nema  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

pa isto kao npr kopanje nosa, ne? svi to rade samo se ne hvale tim okolo i ne rade to bas pred svima  :Grin: 

iako bi meni srednja redovno na trgu marsala tita rekla 'mama daj mi titu'  :lool:

----------


## pulinka

Tja...glede nabijanja krivnje detetu...moja ćerka se sa 4,5 godine vratila iz vrtića sva postiđena jer su tamo pričali kako "svako veliko dete treba da ima svoju sobu i svoj krevet u kome spava." A ona je, naravno, bila co-sleeper...
Prekjuče smo od više baka i deda prolaznika dobili kritike i neodobravajuće poglede jer su MOJA deca kredama u boji ukrasila MOJ beton oko MOJE kuće...
Hoću reći, postoji niz načina na koji se dete može posramiti i učiniti da mu se njegove navike i stil života izvrgnu ruglu, samo zato što odudaraju od nekog opšte prihvaćenog modela u toj sredini (i samo zato što je komentator dovoljno nepromišljen/zloban/samoispravan/ubeđen da čini dobro delo itd...), tako da nikad ne bih-i nisam-odustajala od produženog dojenja iz straha zbog tuđeg neodobravanja, ili straha da time stavljam dete u neprijatnu situaciju.

----------


## kli_kli

Apsolutno se slazem i s mikkom i pulinkom. Ni u jednom trenutku nisam osecala stid sto dojim, ali definitivno sam se trudila da izbegnem negativne komentare tamo gde sam ZNALA da cu ih dobiti. 
Deca su ponosna i srecna sto su sisala koliko su sisala, i nikad nisu doziveli losu emociju zbog toga.

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam vec rekla da ne bih dojila tako dugo, jer stvarno mislim sa bi mi vec pocelo ici na zivce (do sad naduzi staz mi je 26 mjeseci)
ALI, da baka ili bilo tko drugi napadne mene zato sto dojim svoje dijete, od 3, 4, 5 ili 6 godina, i to jos pred mojim djetetom - e, to bi joj bome bilo zadnje sto bi rekla i meni i djetetu. Tocka.
I zapravo mi je neverojatno kako je skroz normalno da se ima bocica do skole, da se sa 4 godine hoda po vani s dudom i prica s njom u ustima, ali nije bas normalno dojiti dijete starije od godinu dana  :Undecided:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni dojenje ne smeta (dojenje velike dece, dojenje u trudnoci included). Sto se komentara tice, 90% nase obe sire porodice (velike porodice :D) su se prvi put susrele s uspesnim dojenjem (duze od 3m) kad sam ja dojila, i iako su ispocetka bili skepticni i nepodrskasti oko cuvene gladi, kasnije mi niko nije nista komentarisao. Pod "skrivanjem" sam podrazumevala dojenje velikog deteta (preko 2, 2.5 - 3) u javnosti, a i to je vise u smislu da sam se ja, u duhu aktuelne teme s drugog podforuma, 'suzdrzavala od njihovih komentara'.  :Laughing:  

Sestra je rodila pre godinu i po, za nju je vec svako 'znao' da ce da doji. Ostala trudna 'odmah' ponovo, i cak dojila u trudnoci s razlikom od 14m (i nastavila uspesan tandem). Vise nista nije neobicno.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Slazem se i ja s kli, mikkom i pulinkom. Moje dijete ima (tek) 2 godine i 3 mjeseca i ponekad trazi sisu u javnosti. Nekad dobije, nekad ne, uglavnom ja biram. I sve je ok. Nije mi neugodno, ali ne da mi se ponekad zapocinjati dosadne razgovore. Stvarno sve najvise ovisi o okruzenju u kojem se nalazimo. Ako netko pita, kazem da jos dojim.

----------


## galicia

Ja bih i ne vidim apsolutno nikakav problem u tome. (S druge strane, puno problema vidim u preranom prekidanju dojenja.)

Moj stariji je sisao do cca 4 i pol godine (ne sjećam se točno jer je postupno smanjivao broj podoja), sam je prestao tražiti iako je svakodnevno gledao mlađeg brata na cici. Nikad nije bio pretjerano vezan za mene niti emocionalno kasnio, dapače, iznimno je samostalan, inteligentan, sposoban, samouvjeren.

Mlađeg još dojim (ima 3 i pol godine) i kao i sa starijim namjeravam dojiti ga dok bude htio. Predivno je, šarmantno dijete s 0 emocionalnih poteškoća.
Trudna sam i ponovno planiram dojiti tandem.

Smatram da je dojenje najbolje što sam obojici dala/dajem i ne bih im ga uskratila za 100 društvenih osuda.  :Joggler:   :Coffee:

----------


## kli_kli

Galicia, cestitam na trudnoci i uspesnom i dugom dojenju.  :worldcup: 
Moje 4. dete sad ima 4.5godine i jos uvek sisa. Meni ce u junu 15 godina neprekinutog dojenja. Stav mi je isti koji sam iznela ranije na ovoj i slicnim temama  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ajme, meni će u 5. mj. biti 10 godina dojenja i svi me zbog toga zafrkavaju kao da sam svjetsko čudo, a ima i boljih/“gorih” od mene  :Laughing: . Šalim se, bravo cure.

Ne dira me kad me zafrkavaju, čak odgovaram sa “što ti je, pa nema još ni 3 god., a planiram do škole”  :Grin: . Onda me puste na miru.

Meni je negdje granica do 3.5, možda mrvicu prema 4, ali iza toga ne mogu. Tj. s prvih dvoje sam do 3.5, toliko dajem i trećoj cicoljubici  :Smile: . Sad ima 2 i 9 mj., a mislim da će ove godine postepeno prestati. Valjda  :Wink: .

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

vjerojatno ne bih, mada je moja dojila 4 godine i 9 mj
tako da je to neka moja granica
zapravo mi je granica bila i niže postavljena, ali se moje dijete nije s tim slagalo
prestala je kada je ona to htjela 
a ako i bih, ne bih se time naslikavala

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne bih dijete od šest dojila. Moja je granica nekih tri godine. Nadam se da će se najmanja do tad nekim mirnim putem odkačiti.

----------


## Tanči

Ne bih i nisam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

Ni ja ne bih i nisam. Kad sam se vratila na posao nakon drugog porodiljnog, dojenje je bilo svedeno na jutro i večer i tijekom druge godine sin je sam odustao nešto prije drugog rođendana. Za starijega sam sigurna da ga je rani prekid dojenja spasio grčeva i drugih probavnih smetnji. Ne podnosi nefermentirane mliječne proizvode.

----------


## Kaae

Stariji je imao 5.5 kad je zadnji put trazio sisati. Ja sam zapravo bila ta koja je primijetila da ne trazi i, kad sam pitala, rekao je da mu vise nije fino. Mladja jos uvijek sisa, navecer prije spavanja. Napunila je 4 godine u sijecnju. Znaci, nisam dojila dijete od sest godina, a ne znam hocu li. Ne planiram.  :neznam:   Dojim neprekidno sedam godina i nesto sitno mjeseci.

----------


## Cocolina

ne bih i nisam. Oboje sam dojila do 3.godine. i to mi je plafon.

----------


## Beti3

Ne bih ni ja, meni je bila gornja granica između godine i godine i pol. Ali, posve je nebitno ičije mišljenje. To je osobna odluka.

----------


## n.grace

Ne bih.

----------


## VeraM

Ne, hvala.

----------


## Lili75

Ne bih.

----------

